# Ate Plush Toy Leg



## maaccc (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys so last night around 1030 pm my 18 month old golden ate the leg of a plush toy. about 3-4 inches long. i called the ER Vet and they said to give her white rice last night after it happened...she is usually one who loves her food and starts eating before the bowl is even on the ground...and when my mom gave her the rice it was the same as usual. She slept thru the night fine and when it was time to wake up for breakfast she did just that and gobbled down her breakfast normally. After a little while of running around this morning she pooped but the plush toy did not come out....called the er vet again and they said its not a good sign or bad sign...please anyone know if they have had a similar expierence thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have never had one of mine ingest a foreign object of that size. It is still possible that she will either throw it up or poop it out but you need to be aware of the signs of an obstruction and be ready to bring her in if she seems in distress.

Signs of obstruction (source : Dog Swallowed Something? Intestinal Obstructions, Foreign Bodies, and More)
"An intestinal obstruction can be partial or complete. Partial obstructions cause intermittent vomiting and/or diarrhea, which tend to occur over several weeks. Complete obstructions produce sudden abdominal pain and vomiting that continues without relief. When the blockage is in the upper small bowel, the vomiting may be projectile. Blockages in the lower GI tract cause abdominal distension and the vomiting of brown, fecal-smelling material. Dogs with complete obstruction pass no stool or gas."

I hope she passes it naturally and pretty soon.


----------



## maaccc (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for your feedback...if your dog ate a foreign object how long did it take to pass


----------



## maaccc (Feb 17, 2013)

By the way everyone i have yet too see any sign of distress, if that is a good sign or is it just too early?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley ate a sock and threw it up but I don't know when he ate it so I can't give you a time frame.
However, for the _other_ end...
Bentley swallowed my wedding rings and it was just over 24 hours before they came out the back door :yuck:
I'm thinking you'll see something tonight or tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## maaccc (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you Bentleysmom!!!


----------

